# Double Diamond amber coke find



## GACDIG (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi collecters, I joined yesterday. I have been digging bottles for 15 years and have now many collections. Wanted to show this double diamond Coca-Cola with original label at a local shop the other day. My books are old so I'm not sure if it a nice buy. The label from what I can tell from research is real. What do you all think on this one.


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a pic of the label on the other side........[]


----------



## lexdigger (Sep 11, 2006)

From what I understand, the way you tell if it's real or not is to look at the lines. A repro will have even, straight, uniform lines while the original has uneven dotted lines. If it's the real deal, I'd say it's a keeper for sure!!! Chris Capley


----------



## capsoda (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Glen, Welcome to the forum. The lines should be stright, unbroken, fairly evenly spaced and very thin, blue or black and rarely both colors of ink were used. They were printed on very thin paper like phone book pages. 

 If it has pixels, the little dots from modern printing and computer printing they are fake. Look at it with a magnifying glass.

 There were many authorized printers for Coke lables and they are all alittle different but it really inot hard to tell.

 Thickness of the paper and crappy printing or pixels are a dead give-away.

 Yours looks good. Nice hard to find bottle especially with a lable.


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Chris and Warren for the info. I check with on of my dig buddys Petretti's book and this on looks real. Here is a close up for referance...


----------



## madman (Sep 12, 2006)

hey even if that lable is fake, the botte is worth well over 100 dollars mike


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 12, 2006)

That's good to hear Mike, I got the bottle w/ label for 75 dollars. Check out this Ebay sell I found last week on a double diamond bottle. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=007&item=170018538949&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice Coke, Glenn. Looks like you got a deal on it, too. Congratulations! ~Jim


----------



## sweetrelease (Sep 12, 2006)

man that thing had to have been wrapped in plastic all these years to be in that shape? i mean it looks new.wow nice find ,matt


----------



## capsoda (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd say it was The Real McCoy. I had a Real McCoy at one time. The bottle generally sells for $100 to $250 depending on condition and you can add $100 To $200 for the lable depending on condition.

 I would rate yours at the higher end. Quite a treasure.


----------



## GACDIG (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks fellows for the price references. Now if only I could dig up a pile of them like Chris did then I could share the wealth..... []


----------

